# about 3 moore months



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

just think of all the Morels in the skillet!


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

The days are getting longer again so it is all down hill from here,


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

thank god the days are getting longer.but come spring in the woods itll be all up hill both ways.LOL.Lets hope these old bones are up to it.Or poor old Scott will have to push me around in a wheelbarrow.ROFL.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Find a palce to do some walking in doors, then the hills will not seem so big. A little walking every day will make Spring more enjoyable. I am monitoring some small blewits to see if this cold spell has ended the blewit season.


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

Ant, no to be a cause of any offensive remark here, but I'm wondering if I did purchase 4 lbs of Morels las year from you...just touching base for the 2013 season. Where I'm, I can't find Morel on my lot.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Jamil no I didnt hardly get enough for myself last year.But am hopeing for a better year this spring.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I just got in from shoveling 6" of snow. it was a good work out to keep in shape for this morel season. Moisture is moisture. The area I hunt up north had above average rain for for December so, so far so good.LOL.


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

Ant, 
Thanks. Hopefully this year will be better for you. I have to get on new terrains areas to search for Morels.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Jamil what part of the state do you live in ,maybe we can go explore some new turf?Either way good luck.


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Ant. I'm from Ruckersvile Virginia, but do forage wherever I'm if I can help it. Thanks for the thought and I will post any Morel finds in my area if I got lucky. There are group trips for morel hunting that I will be checking for next year season.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

You folks in Southern Ohio
becarefull out in the woods.

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/01/07/16395401-it-gave-me-a-bear-hug-bobcat-attacks-massachusetts-family?lite


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks Pedro now I dont wana go outside.LOL


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

About t12 years ago, I got within 40 yards of one. I had my Airedale with me and he wanted the bob cat but I would not let him go after it. That cat was about 40 pounds of pure muscle. This was down around Peeples Ohio.


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

If it was safe, I've always thought it would be interesting to try to wrestle a bobcat/ large cat


----------

